# I raised 4 rescue pigeons



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Hi my name is Amali and about 2 months ago I rescued 4 baby pigeons from an abandoned house that was bei g fixed and raised them from hand since they were less than a week old. I still have them they live in an aviary in my garden .I was just wondering why they are scared of me? They do socialise with other pigeons that come to my garde and fly off for so e part of the day but always come back.sometimes I have to grab them to put them in their aviary as they don't want to go in by themselves all the time.so why are they scared of me ?:confused


----------



## Anandadas (Jul 9, 2020)

Hello. My advice would be to spend lots of time with them, feed them, hang out with them, 
so long as you don't have dogs or cats you can have them with you while you work at home. I used a basket that I hung around my neck. That way I was always with them. This helps them get used to you. This is just my personal experience. It worked pretty well until they got too big, but otherwise, I hope you find this useful.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Anandadas said:


> Hello. My advice would be to spend lots of time with them, feed them, hang out with them,
> so long as you don't have dogs or cats you can have them with you while you work at home. I used a basket that I hung around my neck. That way I was always with them. This helps them get used to you. This is just my personal experience. It worked pretty well until they got too big, but otherwise, I hope you find this useful.


Thankyou for replying, I do spend quite alot of time with them I leave the window open and they spend hours inside my room .I am 14 so I hang out in the same room as them alot .when they are hungry they do eat put of my hand most of the time and that about it . One of them is very friendly ,she lets me stroke her and she cuddles up to me but she's the only one.I used to keep them inside my house but and they were fine but as they grew older to about one month and a half I moved them to the garden where they were familiar whith. Perhaps they started getting scared as the wild pigeons that I feed in my garden are also scared of me ?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can also feed them chopped up raw unsalted peanuts, pigeons just love them. Never grab them, that way they will remain scared of you. Rather try and encourage them to go into the aviary by themselves.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Marina B said:


> You can also feed them chopped up raw unsalted peanuts, pigeons just love them. Never grab them, that way they will remain scared of you. Rather try and encourage them to go into the aviary by themselves.


Will definitely try thankyou ,will try to feed them from hand ,I try to grab them as little as possible only when they have to go sleep will wait for them to go sleep by themselves now .most of the time they do go by themselves as I always leave food in there for them.


----------



## Anandadas (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi Amali. Sometimes what it is is that your young birds might be interacting with these
wild pigeons, and if the wild pigeons are scared of you, sometimes the younger pigeons
will get the vibe that if the older pigeons are scared of you then they should be doing the
same. Naturally, the younger birds learn from the older birds, and it might be easier to relate to them. I hope this helps, and thank you.


----------



## Amali Bhardwaj (Feb 23, 2020)

Marina B said:


> You can also feed them chopped up raw unsalted peanuts, pigeons just love them. Never grab them, that way they will remain scared of you. Rather try and encourage them to go into the aviary by themselves.



That totally makes sense as they used to come up to me and cuddle with me before they were able to fly and there is a big flock of wild pigeons around my house and they do spend alot of time with them.


----------

